# new set of Onamac pickups (Kerry Learned) the 1964 set. in my refinished Grosh



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I really like these pickups. they´re such amazing value and Kerry keeps good notes for each client. I have been able to chat with him about what I like best about a particular set and we work to improve in my preferred direction from there. 


I put IN the '64s set. best sounding set I've heard so far from him and I like the other two sets I have of his. ( special order blues set with overwound middle pu and a custom set that I bought from Stevemac in a guitar. Jbeck bridge and EJ mid and neck. all great sets. Can't beat the value.

here is a recent recording of the guitar. all done on my iphone with garageband original irig adaptor. all sampled background midi stuff played by me. just rhythm and lead guitar played live on the Grosh.

there are 5 verses, each verse/chorus is a different pickup position. starting in the bridge and ending at the neck positions. each turn around used two different v-picks. the pearly gates to begin the progression and the venom (my favorite pick) for the ending of the section.

I did a driven and a clean mix.
CLEAN
https://soundcloud.com/the-hurley-jam/grosh-kl-64s-clean


DRIVEN
https://soundcloud.com/the-hurley-jam/grosh-kl-64s-ruk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Anyone else use garageband ? Whst amps do you prefer?








This is my setting for the recording above


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's an article about the builder.


http://goo.gl/Di7LiK


----------

